# crediti (menu di un videogioco)



## CiroPan

Bonjour à tous.

Sto sviluppando un gioco e vorrei aggiungere la lingua francese per il menu principale.
Mi servirebbe la traduzione della frase:

crediti (per capirci, l'equivalente di "about us")
Per capire il contesto, le altre voci di menu sono: nuovo gioco, carica gioco, esci.


Grazie a tutti


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao CiroPan 


Non so se sia buon francese perchè la maggior parte del tempo sono traduzioni dal'inglese, ma veo:
"*crédits*"


----------



## matoupaschat

Come dice DP 





> la maggior parte del tempo sono traduzioni dal'inglese


 Adesso si vede inoltre 'qui sommes-nous?'.


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Adesso si vede inoltre 'qui sommes-nous?'.


Davvero?
Penso che non l'abbia visto mai :-/ Ma è possibile, non gioco molto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, DP, vraiment. Mais pas sur des jeux, en général, sur des sites internet, en signature d'autres logiciels, vraiment à la place du "about us" de la version anglophone. 
De toute façon, c'est la case sur laquelle tu ne cliques que par erreur... (spiacente, CiroPan!)


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Oui, DP, vraiment. Mais pas sur des jeux, en général, sur des sites internet, en signature d'autres logiciels, vraiment à la place du "about us" de la version anglophone.


Ok pour un logiciel sur PC ou des sites internet, mais pour les jeux vidéos auxquels je joue (avec manettes sur la télé ), je n'ai jamais vu ça et je trouverais ça bizarre. Bon après...


----------

